# Calais ferry terminal - Overnight parking info



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There have been quite a few enquiries about the overnight area at the Calais ferry terminal recently. Please note this is not a debate about whether it is safe to stay in the area or not, just a clarification of the directions for those not familiar with the area....

If you do intend staying the night after disembarkation from UK take particular note of the maps below and make sure you don't miss the small right turn signposted 'Centre Ville' as you leave the ferry complex.
If you miss it then you will go straight onto the E15 autoroute with no options to turn round for several Kms.....

*Main ferry complex and parking location....*










*Follow the blue dots when leaving the customs sheds.....*










More info in the campsite database entry including written directions and coords ......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2278

Bonne vacance.

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Spot on Pete - done it a few times.

PS The French have plural holidays so it _bonnes vacances_!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> Spot on Pete - done it a few times.
> 
> PS The French have plural holidays so it _bonnes vacances_!!


Well I'm British and only take one holiday at a time.

Don't you mean 'so it is' as oppose to 'so it'.

Theres always one. :lol:

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry, herewith the missing _is_!!

I feel that I am in real holiday mode when I get to Calais and realise that I am now on holiday*s*.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> Sorry, herewith the missing _is_!!
> 
> I feel that I am in real holiday mode when I get to Calais and realise that I am now on holiday*s*.


I know what you mean, my favourite bit is coming over the last rise before Dover on the A20 and getting the first view of the ferries crossing the channel.

Now we're both off topic. :lol:

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, back on topic.

It is all too easy to come off that huge roundabout under the E15 too early.

If you do (as we have!) then you end up lost amongst parking areas that have been blocked off by enormous rocks.

Don't exit the roundabout until you are almost under the E15 again.

I know that the map is clear but it doesn't look quite the same in the dark!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This is the exit you need to take off the big roundabout under the E15....

>google street view<

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

.....and this is the view you get if you've just missed it! Note motorhome leaving ferry complex....

>Google street view<

Pete


----------

